# Help - advice on fitting Myler with hooks to bridle - anyone got pics?



## nicky_jakey (17 January 2009)

Hi,

Hopefully someone can help. I've searched the internet &amp; can't find a picture of how to fit a Myler bit 'with hooks'. I've bought a low port comfort snaffle with hooks &amp; went to fit it to the bridle. I attached the cheek pieces to the to hooks at the top &amp; the reins to the bottom hooks. All seemed OK until you took up pressure on the reins....
So, does anyone have a picture of the 'hooks' fitted correctly or could point me in the direction of diagrams on the web??

Many thanks!


----------



## the watcher (17 January 2009)

Racking my brains without the bit and bridle in front of me, been a while since i used or fitted one!
Get the bit the right way up to start, so that the sides bend back and the optional holes for the chain are at the top. Thead the cheek pieces through the outside elements of the upper hook, then your reins through the outside elements of the lower hooks. I think this gives the most comfortable fitting, but you might have to experiment


----------



## nicky_jakey (17 January 2009)

Thanks Mother-Hen

So, the cheek piece does up through the 'hook', rather than on the inside of the hook? The reins then the same on the bottom hook? 
This is how I had it set up earlier today but just didn't seem right when you put pressure on the reins?


----------



## angiebaby (17 January 2009)

If you look on www.Mylerbitbank.co.uk it shows some piccies and explanation


----------



## silverstar (17 January 2009)

The cheek piece goes on the inside of the top hooks.


----------



## the watcher (17 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The cheek piece goes on the inside of the top hooks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I knew i would have to have it in front of me to remember.....


----------



## nicky_jakey (17 January 2009)

Thanks guys for your help!

Just out of interest can this bit be used without buckling onto the hooks - or does this significantly change the action / purpose of the bit?

This is my first Myler experience, so any tips gratefully received!


----------



## silverstar (17 January 2009)

Whoops I've just checked my bridle (not used it for a while) and I got previous post wrong. They're both on the outside of the hooks (cheekpiece and reins).


----------



## sueandtoto (17 January 2009)

The cheek pieces fit on the outside slots so the ones nearest your horses face have nothing on them


----------



## nicky_jakey (17 January 2009)

Many thanks guys. I did initially put on the 'inside' of the hooks, but will now change to the 'outside' settings. 
My concern was that the cheekpieces seemed to 'gape' when contact was taken up on the reins - is this normal??

Thanks again.


----------



## treacle_beastie (17 January 2009)

If your cheek pieces are gaping when you pick up the contact then I would suggest taking your cheek pieces up a hole and see if that helps.

If I remember I used to put cheekpieces on outside hooks so bit lies flat against head and then inside hook for reins but i assume you can use both inside and outside or not use the hooks at all for no poll pressure


----------



## the watcher (17 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks guys for your help!

Just out of interest can this bit be used without buckling onto the hooks - or does this significantly change the action / purpose of the bit?

This is my first Myler experience, so any tips gratefully received! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Using the cheekpeice hooks will keep the bit stable, so stick with those, the rein slots are more optional, if you use them your contact is more direct and also gives mild leverage on the bit


----------



## sueandtoto (18 January 2009)

Yes our's gape a bit , not sure why , just try tweaking it so it doesn't do it too much


----------

